# Leather Gloves..worth the maintenance?



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

So I've been looking at gloves and noticed that goatskin is quite popular. I had a pair of Hestras, but didn't like waxing the seams, are leather gloves that much better that it's worth the maintenance?


----------



## Lemmon04 (Feb 9, 2013)

*snowboardingedits.com*

I personally like just the normal, waterproof, mittens. They always keep my hands nice and warm, and I never have any trouble with them. If I were you, I would drop those things and purchase some cheap mittens.
Check out snowboardingedits.com for some sick videos and links to best websites for cheap gear!


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

Lemmon04 said:


> I personally like just the normal, waterproof, mittens. They always keep my hands nice and warm, and I never have any trouble with them. If I were you, I would drop those things and purchase some cheap mittens.
> Check out *This link has been removed because spam is for dinner* for some sick videos and links to best websites for cheap gear!



Spam much?

I ride with all leather gloves because I ride a lot of trees, and tend to be hard on my gloves.

I usually only get half a season out of most gloves.

Last year I bought some Burton AK Yeti gloves, they are full leather, but also have a Goretex Xtra fit liner. I only treated them with nikwax once, and they lasted me a full 100 days.

They also offer it in a mitten.


----------



## accuracy (Jan 13, 2013)

is the leather colored? reason i ask is i bought some mechanic gloves with goat skin leather and they are dye in yellow and fades away really quick. the leather itself is pretty good though as far as durability.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't find leather gloves to require much maintenance? Just buff in some nikwax leather waterproofing, let it cure, and you're good to go. I haven't needed to really re-do that, then again gloves wear down on me in 1-2 seasons so I haven't had to keep them longer than that.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, at minimum, I insist on leather palms. Leather is just a lot more durable.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

leather can also smell pretty nasty after a while... gore-tex with rubber palms are my suggestion.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I've heard great things about the Kinco gloves been meaning to buy a pair... specifically these ones

SKI GLOVES


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

The short answer is no.


----------

